# Sig Request



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Fighters - Sonnen & Hardy

Nothing to bright.

Choose your own pics all efforts repped.

Avatar not required.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

ill make something very soon


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

_JB_ said:


> Fighters - Sonnen & Hardy
> 
> Nothing to bright.
> 
> ...


Heey.
I just came up with this sig of Sonnen. I am still learning the basics of Photoshop, so...it's not too fancy or full of effects.
Maybe you'll like it.
Who knows!?


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice work limba, the b/w and color looks good.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Composure said:


> Nice work limba, the b/w and color looks good.


Thank you. 
Still uncovering the misteries of photoshop, but step by step i'm getting there. :thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Sehr schön limba^^


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Sehr schön limba^^


Danke.. danke Bobby!


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

limba said:


> Heey.
> I just came up with this sig of Sonnen. I am still learning the basics of Photoshop, so...it's not too fancy or full of effects.
> Maybe you'll like it.
> Who knows!?


 Thanks for the effort repped, but needs to have Hardy in it.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Again...bored a bit so i gave it a try. 
Number 1


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

And number 2


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That sig is to big, 420 Wide is the limit.

420x220

Ground and Pound pretty sure yours is to tall to.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

GnP's is exactly the limit. 420X220.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Ohh...i forgot about that. I've been to caught up in the sig, and i missed this this aspect.
Thanks for the reminder Toxic.
But it can be resized in order to fit in the required size, if necessary, right?!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Just hide the text layers (click the eye next to the layer in the layers panel) and go to Image > Image size. Change the width to 440 and make sure you have 'Constrain Porportions' ticked.

Text layers can lose quality when resized that way. So after you've resized that, un hide the text layers and press ctrl+T to resize them manually.










Resized for you. Resizing text CAN go wrong by just editting the whole image, not always though.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Just hide the text layers (click the eye next to the layer in the layers panel) and go to Image > Image size. Change the width to 440 and make sure you have 'Constrain Porportions' ticked.
> 
> Text layers can lose quality when resized that way. So after you've resized that, un hide the text layers and press ctrl+T to resize them manually.
> 
> ...


Thanks again Kry! raise01:


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Nice work limba can you put my username on it and maybe change the bottom right picture to something more clearer?

anymore offers?


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesome stuff limba. I really like what you did with the flags.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

_JB_ said:


> Nice work limba can you put my username on it and maybe change the bottom right picture to something more clearer?
> 
> anymore offers?


i am working all weekend long, so i can't do it sooner than monday. 
but if someone else could modify the sig like you've asked, i don't mind.  maybe you'll like it


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

_JB_ said:


> Nice work limba can you put my username on it and maybe change the bottom right picture to something more clearer?
> 
> anymore offers?


Hy. Found some time and modified it a bit.
Put your name on it also.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Thamks can someone do me a Lee Murray Avatar?


----------

